
Y Combinator Ends China Accelerator - coolswan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/y-combinator-ends-china-accelerator-11574363965?mod=rsswn
======
greenyoda
Also: Discussion of original source (YC's blog post):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21597763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21597763)

~~~
dang
We've merged the comments thither.

I've marked this submission a dupe since it's based entirely on the blog post.

------
coolswan
Ugh, paywall. Here's a non-paywall article:
[https://www.usnews.com/news/technology/articles/2019-11-21/s...](https://www.usnews.com/news/technology/articles/2019-11-21/silicon-
valley-startup-incubator-y-combinator-closing-china-unit)

